# Asrock Z77 OC Formula Mobo



## Vando23 (Sep 13, 2012)

I am hoping you can help. I am about to start my next PC build project with the Asrock Z77 OC formula. Problem is it says it's a CEB form factor with 12" x 10.5". For the life of me I can not find a reasonable case that will take it. Can you suggest any at all?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

That is an Extended ATX board. 

There are quite a few cases that will take E-ATX and ATX-XL boards.

Here is one.

Newegg.com - Rosewill THOR V2 Gaming ATX Full Tower Computer Case, support up to E-ATX / XL-ATX, come with Four Fans - 1 x Front Red LED 230mm Fan, 1 x Top 230mm Fan, 1 x Side 230mm Fan, 1 x Rear 140mm Fan

Most full tower cases will also take the big boards.

If you want a smaller, mid-tower, you are going to have to rethink your motherboard.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Are you absolutely sold on the AsRock Mobo?
Asus & Gigabyte Mobo's are top quality, reliable and have good support.
Using a normal size ATX Mobo could save you a considerable amount by using a Mid-Tower case.


----------

